#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [聚會] 3月22號 jubeat北部小聚會

## 小雪

是這樣的 雪在想說 jubeat的簽到版開這麼久了

不過好像都沒辦過一次成功的聚會

雖然我發過文了 迴響並不大 當天也只有我孤單的玩

所以今天在發一次聚會 希望成果圓滿

地點:西門武昌 

集合:在捷運西門站集合 在西門6號出口旁的7-11集合(在捷運站裡面喔)

時間:下午1點開始集合 到下午1點半離開出發到武昌 超過的話請自己到西門武昌即可

我當天會穿黑衣服但衣服後面是白色的 戴貓耳多?!一樣黑色貓耳 很大 所以不要說找不到喔

後面到西門武昌看到就注意我的卡名MAWDJ 不過我可能一直戴著耳朵 所以認耳朵就好

但如果到星期六獸數沒有超過2個 就不辦了喔

重要事項:當天來玩的獸可以隨時離開 不限定要幾點才能離開

若要一起連線要輪流選歌 不可以吵架

不可以霸台 要和大家分享

以上希望大家配合

還有下午5點半我會去西門吃飯 想去吃飯的獸可以一起去 

若有建議 例如更好的地方 時間 或是個獸的情況 都可以在這說明喔 

第一次辦活動 有錯誤的話請指點一下

----------


## 幻

上次的時間允許不能(?)
所以這次就來報一下名吧w

我那天有空，
可以去這樣w

----------


## 瘋狂Lock皮

汪汪~~~

皮皮也想跟哥哥一起去玩TAT

在皮皮走> <

----------


## 小雪

太好了 剛發文就有兩隻獸要去了 

所以以目前來說有四隻獸要去喔

希望北部的都去XD

超過兩隻了 活動一定辦 請大家熱烈回應

----------


## M.S.Keith

皮皮有可能去"?
太恐怖了(?)

不過看了一下時間應該很OK吧，應該，嗯，沒錯吧？（拖

----------


## 逆

真令人哀傷，這個週末要回家；
等到回台北應該已經是晚上的事情了。

祝你們玩得高興w

----------


## 小雪

糟糕  我把日期搞錯了

是22號星期天 不是21號 真是抱歉 

請大家見諒

----------

